# Solved! -> Help identifying aluminum extrusion tool



## PPerry (Oct 13, 2018)

I bought a whole bunch of woodworking tools, but I can't figure out what this one aluminum extrusion was meant to mate with or do. I'm sure someone here knows. A lot of the prior owner's tools were purchased from Rockler about ten years ago, so I would say this extrusion is about that age. There are some other aluminum parts I got but I don't think this goes with them (or I haven't thought it through well enough yet to know).

Also there is a second tool pictured that is a solid shaft with "thin fingers" on the end. I'm not sure what that is for. Maybe some antikickback device? If so, how do I mount it?

EDIT: I have not moved the bandsaw to my own shop yet and I'm wondering if maybe the "hoops" on the end of the aluminum may mate to the bandsaw, I think it may have a sled table. Still guessing.

Thank you.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

You got me?
The shaft, do the small teeth free spin or do they lock at 90 deg?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

That is the blade guard you use when you add a spacer block to your band saw. Here is a picture of my Delta.










Or, if it is shorter than it looks in th e picture, it is the original blade guard for use without the spacer block.

Is there a prize involved?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The shaft with fingers looks like an anti kickback for a radial arm saw. I am looking for one to fit my old DeWalt if you don't want it.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> The shaft with fingers looks like an anti kickback for a radial arm saw. I am looking for one to fit my old DeWalt if you don t want it.
> 
> - ibewjon


I believe we have a second winner!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with ibewjon, looks like anti kickback for Dewalt RAS.


----------



## PPerry (Oct 13, 2018)

> The shaft with fingers looks like an anti kickback for a radial arm saw. I am looking for one to fit my old DeWalt if you don t want it.
> 
> - ibewjon


You guys are awesome!

Thank you for the picture of the Delta bandsaw, that's exactly what it fits. I have not moved it yet to my shop, but I probably still wouldn't have known anyway. I do have the spacer block and by Googling the cast number last week I determined it went with the bandsaw. I will tie a tag to both items in case I ever add them, or for the next guy.

Regarding the antikickback device, that makes sense because there is an old Dewalt radial arm saw that I am not buying/taking. I don't have room for it and I never use the one my dad has either. I'd be glad to mail you the part because the saw is going to never be used for a long time anyway. Just email me your address to <patrick>.


----------



## PPerry (Oct 13, 2018)

Email me your address for the antikickback device to patrick at clarksriver dot com. (My email got chopped off on the previous post, maybe due to website filters?)


----------

